# Microsoft acquista Skype?

## southern_comfort

http://tinyurl.com/6cym764

Che ne pensano i gentooisti? molti di voi usano Skype o preferite (come me) le alternative free & open?

----------

## djinnZ

stiamo parlando di questo tizio qui. Seppur naturalmente ritroso ad accentare teorie "alla lombroso" non è che l'aspetto sia rassicurante. Non ci dimentichiamo che stiamo parlando degli stessi autori di kazaa.

E non dimentichiamo che M$, fessbucc, skype e quant'altro sono sempre dovuti al non volerla abbattere finalmente codesta benedetta madre degli imbecilli. Non aggiungono nulla ma grazie alla pigrizia mentale degli utonti ed opportune coincidenze di raccomandazioni/collusioni/campagne stampa al limite dell'isteria (certi imbrattacarte nostrani qualsiasi cosa capita ci devono mettere fessubucc di mezzo) si impongono.

Restano sempre da tenere alla larga ma mi viene a mente quel racconto di HG Wells ...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## cloc3

sinceramente, skype non lo ho mai capito.

prima di skype, mi era capitato di effettuare delle comunicazioni vocali a distanza facendo uso di semplici connessioni point-to-point.

da quando skype è diventato importante non mi è mai capitata questa necessità, per cui non lo uso.

ma, al di là della mia espereienza personale, il momento storico attuale sta segnando l'epoca del mobile, cioè dei palmari direttamente connessi a internet.

a cosa serve skype?

il fatto che la microsoft lo compri mi fa pensare che hanno un sacco di soldi, ma è anche significativo di una certa percezione dello sviluppo tecnologico...

----------

## darkmanPPT

io skype lo uso; lo uso anche molto intensamente avendo amici che abitano molto distanti.

Le alternative open/free alle videochiamate non mi sono mai funzionate e skype ha, secondo me, rappresentato una svolta: un programma facile da usare e che, soprattutto, senza troppi problemi funziona sempre.

ekiga e amici vari che usano sip non mi sono mai funzionati.

Quel che mi preoccupa, per la vendita di skype a microsoft, è semmai il fatto che.... che fine farà il client skype per linux?? lo svilupperanno ancora?

boh.

purtroppo non vedo all'orizzonte alternative "reali" per videochiamata su linux

----------

## riverdragon

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> skype ha, secondo me, rappresentato una svolta: un programma facile da usare e che, soprattutto, senza troppi problemi funziona sempre.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Quel che mi preoccupa, per la vendita di skype a microsoft, è semmai il fatto che.... che fine farà il client skype per linux?? lo svilupperanno ancora?

 Stessa opinione, stessa preoccupazione. Aggiungo: purtroppo non serve a niente impuntarci su standard di comunicazione aperti se poi non abbiamo nessuno con cui usarli.

----------

## canduc17

Mi accodo e condivido in pieno quanto gia' detto da darkmanPPT e riverdragon.

----------

## ago

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> purtroppo non vedo all'orizzonte alternative "reali" per videochiamata su linux

 

Ci sono e funzionanti, personalmente ho usato un account con eutelia e un qualsiasi client voip ( io ho usato qutecom )

----------

## cloc3

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le alternative open/free alle videochiamate non mi sono mai funzionate

 

ma non è questo il punto.

un buon numero dei tuoi amici, oramai, ha acquistato un telefonino con android.

ammesso che possiediate un buon contratto di fornitura con il proprio provider, a cosa vi serve connettervi via skype?

skype è stata una tecnologia costruita intorno a una carenza infrastutturale.

coperta quella, se vuole il cielo, si chiuderà il mercato.

la discussione, piuttosto, andrebbe spostata altrove.

domandiamoci, magari, che fine ha fatto il buon Wimax di circa tre anni fa...

domandiamoci a che punto siamo con l'applicazione delle normative europee in tema di fornitura di accessi wireless publici...

domandiamoci qual'è il rapporto tra gli investimenti sulla fibra ottica rispetto e quelli sul digitale terrestre...

non abbiate paura. m$ il supporto linux a skype non ha intenzione di toglierlo.

intanto perché microsoft stesso è pur sempre un investitore nel campo del software libero.

ma soprattutto perché, fino a quando lo sviluppo tecologico rimarrà artificiosamente compresso come sta accadendo ora, skype continuerà ad essere un ottimo strumento per spigolare nel campo dell'incultura e dell'assuefazione al disservizio di sistema.

----------

## djinnZ

Quanto al fatto che siano state interessate solo M$ e fessbucc e che abbia vinto M$ mi par evidente che "Asinus asinum fricat"

Proprio stamane ho avuto una simpatica discussione con un alto intelletto che vuol prendere il nuovo smartphone... con windows e con skype.

Che windows mobile rispetto ad android e mac sia assolutamente ridicolo per prestazioni, interfaccia etc. pare evidente ma... ora c'è anche skype... vuoi mettere...

Piuttosto questo vorrà dire reti internet ed intranet sempre più intasate. Messenger già era una piaga (nonché delizia di tutti i nullafacenti del pianeta), skype preinstallato... immaginatevi un paio di pc nelle scassatissime reti della PA con skype che preinstallato ed avviato in automatico agisce da supernodo.

Ed immaginate quanti enti potranno offrire il contatto tramite skype all'utenza (a quel punto se il gioco funziona il rischio per la versione linux c'è e di sicuro funzionerà peggio a breve) imponendo questa piattaforma (e le considerazioni su quanto sia invasiva credo che le possiate trarre tutti e che non sia necessario informarvi).

Immaginate cosa vuol dire per il nullafacente medio avere una alternativa al "solitario" ora che iniziano persino a bloccare fessbucc (messenger già lo filtrano anche se rimane preinstallato). In fin dei conti dovete capirli, mica possono leggere la gazzetta dello sport come si faceva negli anni '70, troppo impegno intellettuale...

Ripeto: se non possiamo eliminare la madre sempre incinta iniziamo a sterminarne i figli.

Ma sono pessimista e so che si finirà veramente per spedirli a colonizzare venere (cit. da Kornbluth)  :Twisted Evil: 

Di sicuro la conferenza e l'avviso di chiamata saranno negati alla versione linux questo mi sento di predirlo già.

----------

## riverdragon

Io non la vedo così tragica: se il supporto per la versione linux rimarrà quantomeno decente non avrò molto di cui lamentarmi; se diventerà più semplice parlare tramite voip grazie a questa acquisizione, meglio. Se invece ciò porterà ad una nuova barriera di incompatibilità, sarà secondo me anche peggio dei tempi del singhiozzante supporto non ufficiale a msn.

----------

